# Question about remustering to MP



## -ORaNGe- (18 Jul 2011)

Well for some backstory I'm currently sitting on PAT here at Borden as an ACS Tech, course starts in January (if I don't get bumped again) and I've been here since December. I have a variety of reasons for thinking about the change, I wanted to become a police officer for years but ended up getting into the trades. I did a year of police foundations and ended up leaving due to getting a job offer as a journeyman ironworker in Calgary. This isn't just because of simply not wanting  to wait on PAT, most of my wait is over and I know with a remuster I'd have to wait on PRETC anyway. Just that it was a toss up between ACS and MP in the first place, though MP wasn't open when I joined. 

I know they want you to have post secondary but I know it wouldn't take me too much to complete through some type of correspondence and I'm not sure if it's different once you're already a member considering my  job experience and test scores and such. Basically just wondering if you guys might have any input on the process to remuster or if it'd even be possible currently. I'd like to get some info before brining up these questions to NCO's or my chain of command.


----------



## darkskye (18 Jul 2011)

It's called a Voluntary Occupational Reassignment (VOR); you will need a memo, personnel request form,  personnel selection - referral form, and any education transcripts. I am sure someone will add anything else I have missed.

Your CoC should also have information on the process to remuster.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (22 Jul 2011)

Anyone know how big the remuster rate is, I've got my Police Foundations and worked 4 years as Loss Prev (1 and a half at LCBO). Do they look at previous work experience? I heard they are constantly hiring MP's.


----------



## MPwannabe (22 Jul 2011)

I am almost finished the MP QL3. My class is half re-musters from the infantry. The re-muster rate is quite high right now due to the gradual shutdown in Afghanistan. The CF is allowing the combat arms trades the ability to re-muster due to the overcapacity in their respective trades. I personally like the idea, as it allows more experienced soldiers to be part of the trade.


----------



## samurighost (26 Jul 2011)

would it be hard for a reservist to remuster to MP?


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jul 2011)

samurighost said:
			
		

> would it be hard for a reservist to remuster to MP?



Not if you're going to a Reserve MP platoon. Although there are very few. But it's still the same process of paperwork.


----------



## samurighost (26 Jul 2011)

Right now I am with the SALH and looking to go regforce. I have my police and investigations deploma but trying to figure out where I should go....I was also thinking Strats...thoughts?


----------



## lethalLemon (26 Jul 2011)

samurighost said:
			
		

> Right now I am with the SALH and looking to go regforce. I have my police and investigations deploma but trying to figure out where I should go....I was also thinking Strats...thoughts?



Reg Force Armoured Crewman was closed for recruiting at the CFRC... but I don't know if that means for Component Transfers (it's possible). Best bet is to go to your Unit BOR and inquire about it with your clerks (or your Career Managers if applicable).


----------



## samurighost (26 Jul 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Reg Force Armoured Crewman was closed for recruiting at the CFRC... but I don't know if that means for Component Transfers (it's possible). Best bet is to go to your Unit BOR and inquire about it with your clerks (or your Career Managers if applicable).



Ok Thanks for the heads up and info!


----------

